# Omg!! Pij Is Dead



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I just went out to feed the pijjies & Pij was just sitting in the corner. I knew something was terribly wrong. I dropped the seed container, picked him up & he just looked at me & died in my hands. 

Oh God, I don't what I'm going to do.
I can't believe he's dead.
I'm getting sick to my stomach.

I've gotta go.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, just hold on tight. We're here for you. It's like one of mine dying. I am so sorry.

Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, just hold on tight. We're here for you. It's like one of mine dying. I am so sorry.
> 
> Maggie


Oh no............I'm so sorry but I know how you feel. The exact same thing happened to me a few weeks ago but I won't go into that now. I never posted about it.......Again, I'm sorry but I know there's not much any of us can do really except be here for you........


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, Cindy. I got tears in my eyes reading your post. OMG, hang in there.
My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

im sorry to hear about Pij Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Cindy...

I'm SOOOOO Sorry to hear this today This is just awful and my heart breaks for you and Pij. What a tragedy and completely unexpected

Hugs,


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Cindy,

I'm so sad for you, I just don't know what to say. Were there any signs at all?

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Cindy, that is a terrible tragedy to wake up to and I am so very sorry. You must be in a lot of pain.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cindy, I'm feeling sick right along with you, as Maggie said, you hang in there.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I'm so sad for you, I just don't know what to say. Were there any signs at all?
> 
> Pidgey


I'm not writing this for sympathy.............just want Cindy to know that it is possible for this to happen with out any signs and there's nothing you can do. This happened just a few weeks ago. I had a bird on our race team, she was from 2002 and her band number was 2004, she was the fourth bird I ever banded in my life and she was a good racer. She had been around long enough that she was pretty tame and of course one of my favorites. Anyway, I noticed her sitting on her perch one morning and she just "looked" funny to me. I walked over and picked her up and she was a little light, so I was going to take her over to the big loft and put her in a comfortable box by herself. Before I got half way to the loft with her, she just died. I do pay attention to my birds and notice when something is wrong. There were no "funny" looking droppings when I scraped every morning, there was nothing out of the ordinary. She just died. I still don't know why and never had another bird look or act sick, nothing. It just happened. I just don't want Cindy sitting around trying to think of something she should have or could have done. I know it hurts and its VERY sad to loose one of your babies, but they are masters sometimes and "keeping" their true feelings away from us. I'm just trying to help. It's so hard to know what to say. Sorry is the best I can come with.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't get over this tragedy. It's so sad it happened to your too, lovebirds.
It's amazing that they were waitng for you to be picked up and die in your hands. That shows they know they are loved and they love us back.

Unfortunately pigeons, just like us humans can have heart attacks, strokes, organ failure and die all of a sudden.
Bless their little souls.

Reti


----------



## Jimmy Jo (Oct 16, 2005)

Cindy, I'm so Sorry...The Hardest part of Loving, is the Grieving


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Cindy, I know how very much you loved Pij, he was a beautiful pigeon and you gave him a wonderful life.

My heart goes out to you and Chuck. I also know what it feels like to go to the aviary happy and confident that all is well and to find a dead or dying pigeon. He could have been very old, or the PMV could have left a fatal weakness. I am absolutely positive that if there had been signs of illness to see you would have seen them.

John is also devastated by this news.

Cynthia


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cindy, 
I am just heart broken over your loss. I think back of many of your caring post and vital information that you have contributed to save the lives of so many of our birds.
I would like you to know that we care about what you are going through. Please hang in there and persevere. We need you toooooo much
to allow you to fall apart.

With Feelings Of Deep Sorrow, For The Pain You Must Be harboring
Feather 


Of all of our Creators Magestic Wonders, he chose the dove/pigeon to represent his presence.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cindy -- Along with everyone else, I send you my thoughts, prayers and sympathies. I can only imagine how devastated you must feel. Through your pictures and stories, we've come to know Pij, and will miss him dearly. As Cynthia said, you indeed gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Oh My God*

Bless and Comfort you in your time of need, May he receice his beautiful bird back into his flock.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, when you can, let us know how Rae Charles is and if you think she senses her favorite pigeon has crossed the bridge.

This one really hurts me.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhh Cindy .. I am so very sorry for the loss of Pij. I know first hand what a terrible shock this is for you and exactly how you are feeling. Do know that you gave Pij a wonderful life and that if there had been any signs of a problem that you would have seen them. 

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello everyone,

Thank you all for your condolences.

First, I want to thank Shi (Mr. Squeaks) for being such a wonderful friend. After I posted about Pij, I immediately called her & even though it wasn't quite 8am she offered to come over. We got the aviary cleaned & I took down Pij's basket. We sat for a while, remembering the condition Pij was in when he came to me & how he overcame his problems. Then we focused on how much he made us laugh. Although I'm sobbing right now, I will always remember how he made us laugh. 

* * * *

Now that I have at least some of my wits about me, perhaps I can explain what I think happened.

Last night around 9:45 I checked the aviary, made sure all the pijjies had water & were settled in for the night. Pij was standing on the edge of his basket as he always did. There was nothing amiss about his behavior.

This morning around 7:30 I went to feed the guys & noticed Pij was lying down with his head next to where he & Rae Charles visit. I knew something was terribly wrong as Pij is the first one ready to eat. 
I immediately dropped the seed container & picked him up. When I did, he looked at me as if to say, "I knew you'd be here" & then passed away. 

As I was gathering the mats for cleaning, I noticed there was a fairly large puddle of 'bile looking' liquid on the mat under Pij's area. I suspect he developed sour crop & drowned. 

Being this happened during the night, I realize there was nothing I could do. However, the horrors of what he must have gone through are absolutely haunting me. Poor baby hung on until I had him in my hands. 

After I had Pij wrapped in a soft towel, Malio flew to the perch above him & appeared to be standing guard as he looked down on Pij.

Rae Charles is climbing the side of her cage, knowing something has happened to her best buddy. I'm sure she is wondering where the 'coo, walka, walka' is, that she so enjoyed.

I called Chuck & he is completely beside himself somewhere in the middle of Nebraska. He would have normally been home except they sent him on an irregular route this past week. Go figure!!

Pij will be buried next to Whitefeather.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...Cindy...My gosh...I'm sitting here in shock  

I am so sorry, I know your heart is broken, mine is hurting for you...as I have been thru the shock of it.

I found one of my birds dead, no signs or symptoms, sometimes they also have organ failure too.

Please be assured that Pij is now in peace and has fondest memories of life with you, and his special Pigeon friends especially Rae.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry Cindy to hear that 

was Pij an old bird? or was he quite young


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I am so sorry Cindy...


Loss for words.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Cindy,
I am so sorry. Such a loss. I am so glad Pij was able to wait to say good-bye to you. I know how hard it is, as does everyone else in this group. Pij was so beautiful, and looked like a sweetheart.
Daryl


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Cindy I am so so sorry*

about your bird. You are such a good pigeon mom and he was loved by a wonderful human. Again I am so sorry... You both are in my prayers.


Take care
Andi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

What a terrible shock....I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. My sincere sympathy to you and Chuck and to all of Pij's feathered friends for this heartbreaking loss.

Linda


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh Cindy, I"m so sorry to hear about your sweet Pij. What a bond you two must have had, he waited for you and you came for him. I am thankful that he got to be with you in the end. Thank you for being such a loving human-mom to Pij. I believe Pij will be with you and Chuck and all his feathered friends always.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am at work now, but have been checking in to see if you have posted, and I am relieved that you did.I am glad Mr. Squeaks was there for you and am sorry that your husband had to be away during this horrible ordeal. I too will hold the memory of you holding your beloved little one as he passed. My condolances to the both of you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*In Memory of Pij...*

I wanted to post on this thread until last. I am still in shock about Pij.

When Cindy was given Pij, his age and owner were unknown. I first saw Pij as a bedraggled feathered pigeon that kept having strange seizures and trouble with his balance. After a visit to my Avian Vet, Dr. Burke, Cindy faithfully treated Pij with Prednisone. Lo and behold, his seizures disappeared and Cindy was delighted that she could now cuddle and hold conversations with Pij. At that time he lived in his own large lovely cage. Cindy was never able to find out just what breed Pij was – he looked kind of Capuchin/kind of Jacobin with a ruff of feathers that was pure ‘Phyllis Diller!’ These feathers on a rampage, gave him a very comical look. This look, combined with his personality, earned him the title of “pigeon comedian extradinaire!” His feathers became beautiful to behold – Pij was quite the handsome guy!

Only once more did Cindy have to take Pij to see an Avian Vet closer to her home. He had developed Sour Crop but successfully recovered.

When the aviary was built, Pij made himself to home. He also discovered “love” with a blind pigeon named Rae Charles. When I visited Cindy, we would watch him fly around the aviary to check things out. Then, he would fly back to Rae Charles to report all the latest gossip. His coos, interspersed with a “waka waka” sound, never failed to practically bring me to tears with laughter! I had never heard that sound before and was quite fascinated.

Anyone who visited the aviary would gravitate to Pij who just seemed to take the admiration in stride.

*To Cindy – THANK YOU for calling and letting me join you in your time of sorrow! Your generosity meant a lot to me. *

*TO PIJ:*

*REST IN PEACE…YOU WILL BE MISSED AND REMEMBERED…YOUR SPIRIT WILL ALWAYS WELCOME YOUR HUMAN FAMILY AND ME WHENEVER WE COME TO THE AVIARY…*


----------



## sswig2112 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Im sorry*

I am so sorry for your loss, I am somewhat new to the post, but I know how much it hurts to be parted from a true friend. I hope you are doing okay, rest assured, Pij was thinking and happy about the time he had with caring folks like yourself... I have only one pigeon, and I cherish every second of playtime , as Im sure you did as well...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

LondonPigeon said:


> I'm really sorry Cindy to hear that
> 
> *was Pij an old bird? or was he quite young*


Hello London Pigeon,

Thank you.
I have no idea exactly how old Pij was. However it's a given that he was a 'happy go lucky' kinda pigeon.  

Cindy


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry for your loss... Always hurts to lose one....


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you all for the continued condolences. 

Thank you Shi for your tribute to Pij. I know you so enjoyed visiting with him along with our other pijjies. 

To give a bit of an update:
Rae Charles has been moaning most of the day. I cry everytime I hear her. I have held her a couple times, although she doesn't seem to feel comfortable so I have been giving her her space. 
She is so lost as Pij was constantly entertaining her. I hope she will overcome this tragedy.

I am still trying to digest what has taken place. Not doing very well with it.
If I can get past what I think Pij went through last night, then things will get better. Right now, that's all I can think about. I know he suffered & that's killing me.

You all have been wonderful. Thank you.  

Cindy


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

OMG! Cindy!

I am so very very sorry! 

Denise


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Cindy, I am sorry for your loss today:

Pij may well have suffered in the end but I think that he hung on just for you. Just to say goodbye in his own way and to have the comfort of your company again. That little bird loved you so much that he wouldn't give up till he saw you one more time. That is the greatest love of all. The love you had for him was what he needed before he could leave you.

Cameron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't know who I feel sorrier for--Cindy and Chuck, or Rae. I hate it when there's nothing whatsoever to do other than to let ya'll know that I feel for ya'!

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Camrron said:


> Cindy, I am sorry for your loss today:
> 
> Pij may well have suffered in the end but I think that he hung on just for you. Just to say goodbye in his own way and to have the comfort of your company again. That little bird loved you so much that he wouldn't give up till he saw you one more time. That is the greatest love of all. The love you had for him was what he needed before he could leave you.
> 
> Cameron


Well said, Cameron!

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> I don't know who I feel sorrier for--Cindy and Chuck, or Rae. I hate it when there's nothing whatsoever to do other than to let ya'll know that I feel for ya'!
> 
> Pidgey


I also agree with fp, Very beautifully said, Cameron!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Camrron said:


> Cindy, I am sorry for your loss today:
> 
> Pij may well have suffered in the end but I think that he hung on just for you. Just to say goodbye in his own way and to have the comfort of your company again. That little bird loved you so much that he wouldn't give up till he saw you one more time. That is the greatest love of all. The love you had for him was what he needed before he could leave you.
> 
> Cameron


Thank you so much Cameron.
Pij & I definitely had a special bond. He was such a love.  

* * * *

*I don't know who I feel sorrier for--Cindy and Chuck, or Rae. 
Pidgey*

Hi Pidgey,

At some point in time Chuck & I will find a way to deal with this. 
Rae's situation is breaking my heart though. She has no idea where her best friend has gone & adding insult to injury she can't even see what is happening around her. 

I took a minute, closed my eyes & tried to imagine what she was going through. It was horrifying. Pij had become her lifeline, if you will. God Bless her broken heart.

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so very sorry Cindy, I just read your post and I'm in tears. I wish I could say more but nothing I could would make you feel any better or bring your baby back.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

At some point in time Chuck & I will find a way to deal with this. 
Rae's situation is breaking my heart though. She has no idea where her best friend has gone & adding insult to injury she can't even see what is happening around her. 

I took a minute, closed my eyes & tried to imagine what she was going through. It was horrifying. Pij had become her lifeline, if you will. God Bless her broken heart.

Cindy[/QUOTE]
Cin,
It will take time. Heck, I still have an occasional cry over those birds I've lost in the past, and always cry when I read that someone here lost a loved one.
Now read your prayer again. Didn't you do just that. You saved Pij, gave him a wonderful life, and not only gave him permission to go on over the rainbow bridge, but showed him the way.
Remember when I lost Tumble not so long ago? Remember how he waited for me to hold him and tell him that I loved him and that it was O.K. to go ? Then when I was able to drive in to work, and I saw a rainbow. Well, I won't know til it;s my turn, and will wonder til that day, was that Tumble's bridge, or a message from him to me that all was well.
As to rae, could you find a new buddy for her, someone gentle, affectionate, maybe a weaned baby, someone who talk to? Wish you were closer. I'd give you Beau. He's such a sweetheart, and very lonesome as his sister/nest mate has taken up with Pinky. Poor Beau feels so left out. I go up when it's not unbearably cold, let him sit on my knee and talk to him. He won't sit there long, just long enough to get "mom's pep talk" eat a bit of food, then he goes his way.
Daryl


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Cindy,
I began to cry as soon as I read the title of your thread. I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Pij.
There are really no words to heal your broken heart, I wish there were, it just takes time. 
Both of you were blessed to have been together when he passed.

Cindy, Pij may not have suffered as you imagine, so please, try not to dwell on that.
When those thoughts come, think of Pij's sweet face & how he is enjoying total peace, beauty & happiness. At this very moment, Pij is flying around & he feels fine.
You will see him again, Cindy. Until then, you have your precious memories & all of those wonderful pictures.

I will pray for all of you, including Rae.
May God surround you with His peace & love.
Take care of yourself.

Phyll


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I have to admit I too shed a few tears for you and Pij but I didn't quite know why and still don't. Your story just hit me in that certain way that words cannot quite explain. Pij is loved in this life and the next and you are loved too. You have so many supportive friends here who really care about your loss and worry how this will affect you. So hang in there Cindy, It is going to be OK in the end. You'll see. God bless.

Cameron


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Hello London Pigeon,
> 
> Thank you.
> I have no idea exactly how old Pij was. However it's a given that he was a 'happy go lucky' kinda pigeon.
> ...


Pij had a very good life with you Cindy, and we all know you gave him the best care you could give.

It was very nice what cameron said and very moving too

But What you wrote about Rae Charles is very sad  I wanted to know for sometime if Pigeons mourn the loss of close ones, if so how they behave for how long?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

This is so sad Cindy. I would think that Pij told Ray Charles he was going in their own language. My instinct would be to go to the aviary and hug all the pigeons all day long. I am now holding Tigeon next to my heart. We are all with you in this hard time. Pij is now a funny looking beautiful angel.

Suz.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*My thoughts*

 are with you Cindy on the loss of Pij. What a beautiful bird she was - absolutely stunning.

I know I don't know many of you at Pigeons.com as well as you all know each other as I have only been logging on since September 2005 but what I do know there is so much love and caring for pigeons and doves here and that most people empathise and feel the loss when a member loses a favourite bird.

I do hope that in time, you will feel a little better about her loss but at least you had the time with her in the first place and the memories and pictures you have of her will never go away.

Take care

Tania


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This was the first thread I went to when I logged on this am. I have had you, Chuck, Pij, Rae and Shi on my mind since yesterday morning. After reading all the posts I had to leave the computer because I was so choked up. I went into the kitchen and "piddled" a little in there and on my way back to the computer room, Fox and Friends was playing a little blurb from "I will always love you". I thought, how fitting, that of course those of you who knew Pij personally would feel the greatest loss but we feel it too, even though we never met Pij. I loved him from your and Shi's descriptions. So, everyone will always love him.

Some people just can't get "it" - that we can love a pigeon so much. They just don't understand what great little guys they are.

Rae will just need time and lots of TLC which I know you will give her.

God bless,

Maggie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Pij is Laid to Rest*

Hello All,

This morning Shi came over & we bid our fond farewell to Pij.
He was buried next to Whitefeather.
Shi recited the poem 'Do Not Stand At My Grave and Weep' as I wept, of course.  


*"Some people just can't get "it" - that we can love a pigeon so much."
Maggie *

True Maggie. I'm sure many folks would have thought Shi & I were a couple of real odd balls this morning. 

We spent the rest of the day rearranging the aviary just a bit (which I will explain in a new thread) then went out for a much deserved early dinner.  

Thank you all, again, for your support. 

Cindy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

well iv had some of my birds lost in the worst ways and having to see there bodys torn apart but thnk god for u he didnt die that way and theres a little sayng that says for every pet u lose remember theyll be just over the rainbow into a lush field of grass eating and playng with all the others and when the day comes for u to leave u will meet your beloved pet and join together from there u will walk to the gates of heaven never to be seperated again!!!! i have lots of pain for u atleast u will still have many feathered spirits to love and take care of god bless


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

May he rest in peace, sweet Pij.
I am glad Shi was there for you and the little funeral. And I am glad you gals went out to dinner. You both needed that, I am sure.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I am so sorry for this tragic loss! You were strongly connected to Pij - this must be very difficult for you, and for Rae Charles. Thank you for sharing the stunning photo of him. Pij was such a sweet bird and a wonderful ambassador for pet pigeons. He will be missed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cindy,

There are a lot of tears being shed, drop by drop, from all your Pigeon friends around the world, it is true that some people don't get it, but we sure do!

Sending continuing thoughts of comfort to you and Chuck and Rae, and remember each one of us is mourning the loss of Pij also, as we did our very own special pets. I'm sending you a BIG GROUP HUG!


----------



## Jimmy Jo (Oct 16, 2005)

> There are a lot of tears being shed, drop by drop, from all your Pigeon friends around the world, it is true that some people don't get it, but we sure do!


 That is so true, Treesa....Cindy, My Heart is Breaking for You, Chuck and Rae Charles...God Bless You all.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Cindy,
This is devastating news that I have just read here..Pij was a very special pigeon...loved by many here on PigeonTalk. The bond you had with Pij is evident in him holding on to say goodbye to you. The passing of our loved ones is a very hard time for all of us. I wish you all the best in getting through this. Know that Pij loved you VERY much as you did he, and he is watching over you now in a better place.
Indeed many don't get it but we are lucky here to have the pigeontalk family...indeed we all do get it.
Regards
Alaska


----------

